# New USP .40 owner! and I have two questions



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I just picked up a new USP 40 today, and I love it. Not sure if I like it or my Sig P250 more but its hard to compare as they are 2 competley different guns. I got it for $550 used ( was priced at 600 but it rang up wrong at the register at cabelas lol ) And it came with a HK universal tac light.

I did just get back from the range with it too, only put about 50 rounds through it and I'm diggin it with one exception. 3-5 times the slide did not lock back on empty.. what would be the cause of this??

My question is what batteries go in this thing?? I dont see any notification on or in it. Are they the weird stubby camera battery type?? Batteries not included I guess...

Here is a pic with it next to my P250, sorry about the quality just took it with my iphone...









Thanks,

Jason


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very Nice Jason and a heck of a deal. Brand new USP (LEM it appears) with a tac-light for 550 or even 600 is a steal. To bad HK's are so outrageously expensive. LOL

Sorry I can't help with the Tac-light battery question. I would recommend taking it out and looking at the battery itself and/or taking it along when you need a replacement.

I had the same problem with my USP 40 and while I am not 100% certain I attributed the no slide lock on empty issue to the magazine. I had 1 out of 3 law enforcement 13 round mags that this would happen on. Feeding was reliable enough but my assumption was the follower tension was not sufficient to consistently lock open the slide. If it is the magazine then replacement of the magazine follower spring might be a good place to start.

Hope that helps.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow! That gun is beautiful! Congratulations on your purchase! 

I just got one today myself, and I love it....although I'm not too accurate with it because I'm a 1911 shooter  

No idea on the lockback, but I've read that it could either be magazine related or ammo related. 
I'm in for answers as well! 

Want to sell me that tac light?


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

I did buy a new mag and it fixed the lockback problem so im good there! I also took the original mag apart and just stretched the spring out and that seemed to fix it also. Im definitley keeping the tac light lol. 

I also am nothing amazing with it yet ( only shot 150rnds through it ) probably because I'm so used to my sig. 

Its a sick gun thats for sure!


----------



## jpjr50 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats one heck of a deal for the H&K. You can always call support about your issue. I have the USP Compact .45 and love it. I suggest the Hogue grip. It really advances the grip. Here is mine next to my S&W Sigma .40 which also has the same grip. I also just added the adapter rail to my HK and going to buy the TLD-3 flashlight to my HK like the Sigma.


----------



## GLD1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jason248 said:


> Hey guys, I just picked up a new USP 40 today, and I love it. Not sure if I like it or my Sig P250 more but its hard to compare as they are 2 competley different guns. I got it for $550 used ( was priced at 600 but it rang up wrong at the register at cabelas lol ) And it came with a HK universal tac light.
> 
> I did just get back from the range with it too, only put about 50 rounds through it and I'm diggin it with one exception. 3-5 times the slide did not lock back on empty.. what would be the cause of this??
> 
> ...


I believe the reason you are having issues with your slide locking rearward after your last round is expended is due to the grip you are using. You may un-intentionally be touching / not -permitting the slock lock to engage.

I posted this same question last week when I had the problem and this was my issue. My mags and weapon components were not at fault.

Good Luck!


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

No, it's probably not his grip. It's probably the springs in your mag. Pick up a couple of new ones ($5 each) and see what happens. That's the most common cause of failure to lock back, and I always start lookin'; where the light is best.

I believe the light uses 2 CR123 batteries, but I may be wrong. Pop yours out and take 'em with ya when you buy replacements.

Dan


----------

